
Tinder and Bumble Are Seriously at War - bitumen
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/04/style/tinder-bumble-lawsuit-explainer.html
======
blackflame7000
A war Bumble will most definitely lose since the app is a ghost town. Just
google recent comment trends.

